# Motorway accident



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

We were involved in a motorway accident on Sunday with our brand new Bessacarr E435 with just under 300 miles on clock and on our second trip.

This is an account as I believe it happend.

We were traverling back home from an over nighter at Black Horse farm CC site at Folkstone along the M20 in Lane 1 at around 50 mph, nothing can go wrong can it? sensible speed dry road and excerlent visibility, wrong next thing is get a very quick glimpse of a wing mirror of someone coming up behind me in my offside mirror then an almighty bang as they ran straight into the rear of the van, this pushed the van round across the carriage ways I am now heading across to to middle and out side lanes with the van leaning considerable on the springs. I manage to get Bessie back straight again only to be hit again by some one else, off we go again over to the middle and outside lanes again dangerously leaning once again managed to pull it back round straight again only to be hit again in the front nearside door by the person that started it all, of I go again sideways towards the middle and outer anes only to be hit on the offside bumper by another car again I manage to pull Bessie round straight and get onto the hard shoulder and stop. Mean while the car that started it all is still traverling at speed in front of me and ended up going down an embankment and coming to rest on it's side. After making sure that my wife was ok myself and others that had stopped raced up the motorway hard shoulder to the car now in a ditch on it's side and the young woman manage to get herself out.
I recon All this all happened in under 10 seconds. 
Everyone was ok the woman was carted off to hospital as she had no recollection of what had occurred saying she had blacked out.

Now our pride and joy has gone back to the dealership (Barrons in Kent) who I have to say were very sympathetic and kind after a very traumatic experience.
Bessie is in a sad way all the rear stove in under the bike rack but not the bikes, nearside end to end including gas bottle locker passenger sill and passenger door, front offside bumper, headlight etc. The interior looked worse than it was, the wardrobe had disgorged it's contents and one of the lowdown cupboards had it's door ripped off again throwing most of it's contents over the floor.
We are going down today to see what needs to be done. 
With the statements that have been taken the Police have said I will have no problem claiming on the insurance.
Those that saw it happen say the car, a Cosa, was traverling down lane 1 at high speed right into the back of me with no brake lights coming on at all.
I can only say, when traverling at 50 MPH on a motorway it seems like you are just crawling along but trust me when you are in a full broardside skid with a motorhome leaning over alarmanly and cars flashing past on both sides whilst trying to get it back round without tipping the van over the other way, it is very very fast indeed.

Sorry to have put this on the forum but I needed to get it out of my system, all I seem to be doing is running over the avents in my head.
I know I have joked and wound people up in the past at their expense for which I apologies but I am sure they will be as concerned as others.

I now have to look at the positives and move on.
Everyone came out uninjured cars/vans are easily repaired. Once the insurance is sorted ut with either Bessie mended or written off we can get back on the road and hopefully meet up with some of the best motorhomers in the country, You lot.

Stay Safe
Dane


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Diablo
Sorry to hear of your accident, it must have been a terrifying experience
Glad that you are both ok and hope that the insurance companies will speedily settle your claim in full.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Oh my God that was scary reading. I am so glad that everyone is ok Dane. 

It could have been so so much worse! As you say, Cars and Vans can be repaired, its the the people you need to worry about.

I know what you mean about running it over in your head, I kept doing that for ages after our accident. It will gradually fade.

Stay safe.

Leigh


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Diablo,

well lets all just be glad that no one was injured.That is a terrible incident and I do feel for you.Fortunately vehicles can be repaired or replaced which is probably not much consolation at the moment.

Lets hope the insurance companies get their act together and your back on the road as quickly as possible.

Steve and Sharon


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

Terrifying!! 
You are very brave to share this with us. 
All the best for sorting out the Bessie and your nerves - the sooner you get the M/H sorted and back on the road and in a small relaxing site the better. 

Good luck, and you know where to come to for help and support, if you ever need it


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

That is terrible. And I don't believe the black out bit. She was either asleep or doing her hair or makeup or maybe twiddling the radio or on a mobile. Young women do not black out except at good parties.

I think if I were in your shoes I would hope the van is written off because it will never feel the same again although I expect this is not a good time to mention it.

But I think you did very well keeping her under control - you must have thought you were in a pin ball machine. 

But main thing is your family was not hurt and that appears to me down to the Grace of God and your driving skill so we all need to be thankful for that.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Diablo,
We are so glad that you are all ok, as you say vehicles can be repaired, 
it sounded very scary and you did very well to get yourself on the hard shoulder, I hope you get the insurance sorted quickly and are soon back on the move, Best wishes, Anne & Tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Dane

sorry to hear about that - as Wurz says be thankful nobody was injured. We were travelling home on Friday afternoon along the A27, and there had been an accident on the other carraigeway - a small van (escort or similar) had gone into the back of a stationary artic truck parked in a layby; it was underneath the back of the truck's tailbar - smashed to pieces all the way past the drivers seat. No sign of anybody in the van, but we said if he survived that it would be a miracle. Sure enough down the road we saw the black van coming to collect the body and return a few minutes later......


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dane

I an glad you were able to write up your report here and no way should you apologise for writing it up ... from the description of what happened you could easily have become another statistic in the accident records.

I wish you all the best with the insurance claim... fill in the forms, read everything, record everything, stay cool, consider your options and take your time ... lets hope you can be back on the road soon.

If you are happy to do it I think most of us would like to hear how it all goes....

Mike


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*accident*

Greetings,

Sorry to hear of your terrifying experience Dane, it must have been awful, I hope that you are recompenesed for your damage and stress, but pleased that you were both OK.

Some insurance policies will replace the vehicle with a new one if the percentage of the claim is over a certain limit and the motorhome is under a year old, could be worth checking this out.

Best of luck with getting yourself sorted, hope that you are back on the road soon.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Diablo-our sympathies, but your last paragraph says it all. Be Positive!


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Dane, So sorry to hear about your accident . Glad you are both ok apart from being shaken up. Well controlled by the sound of it.....not sure if i could have handled it like you did.

We did actually see you on the hard shoulder with several other cars as we went past in the other direction. I said to hubby that there was a massive hole in the back, we had already noticed the front. At that point there were no service vehicles at the scene....so you must have just managed to get the MH on the hard shoulder. A little further on and we saw 2 ambulances and 2 police cars heading that way. One police car was in the middle lane holding back all the traffic.
Sorry that we could not be of any help.

We also bought our MH from Barrons (Kent) last year, and have found them to be very helpful so far .......your unfortunate accident will test them fully.

All the best and hope you are back on the road in no time....preferably in a brand new van. Who are you insured with ??

Mary


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to read about your accident. Thank God you were all ok, it must have been a terrifying experience. Good luck with sorting out the insurance claim and hope you are soon back on the road.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi makes you think, we drive along in our 3.5 tonn vans or in my case 9 tonns and think no car can effect you, and along comes a piddling little corsa, rams you up the rear and almost kills you. 8O 

Hope you get sorted.

Olley


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

So sorry to read about your accident but thank you for posting it and well done for controlling it! Sounds like it could have been much worse.
Hope you're 'back in the saddle' soon.
Frantone


----------



## BigWhiteBox (Jan 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your accident. 

A similar thing happened to us about 18 months ago although not as bad as your incident. We joined a queue on a dual carriageway when the driver behind just did not see us. I suspect the driver was on the mobile or distracted in some other way. 

I was very nervous when the time came to get back on the road and I am always aware of the fact that being bigger there is more of us to hit! 

Do you think large white vans can sometimes become invisible? 

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dane

So sorry to hear of your terrible accident with Bessie hope everything gets sorted quickly and that you are soon back on the road.

Jacquie


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Glad to hear that you and your wife are both OK.....
Good luck with the repairs to the van, keep us up to speed with it.
Take care

Keith


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's just so shocling. Just be glad everyone was OK - but it'll play on your mind for a while yet ... "what if..?"

Fingers crossed for the business of the claim to be sorted quickly, and to your satisfaction.

Gerald


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear of you traumatic experience. Congrats on your driving skills which I am sure were responsible for your escape of injury or worse.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dane,

A really awful thing to happen to any of us. Well done on getting it out of your system.

Very pleased to hear you and the Wife are OK. It is not often we can praise each others driving skills, but most certainly you saved the day.

Regards

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well done for controlling your motorhome to a safe stop. It must have been frightening and the outcome could have been much worse. 

If a straight on rear end collision can send you through three lanes on the motorway it is worrying for all with similar configuration vehicles.

Regards Frank


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Bessie*

Hi all,
Many thanks for all of your kind words they have been much appreciated by my wife and I.
We have now started trying to sort out the insurance, we are insured by Caravan Guard and our policy covers us for a replacement vehicle if the damage is 60% more than the lesser of the current insured value or the market value.
I have had a verbal rough estimate this morning of £8000 clearly not enough to get a replacement but we have to see what the Caravan Guard assessor says. They have also said it could be at least 12 weeks to get the work completed.
I will keep you informed as to the progress especially with the insurance side of things as it may come in useful to someone in the future but I truly hope you never need it.

Dane


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hope the insurance company and Barrons are as competent at their job as you obviously were at driving and controlling the MH. 

Glad you are both OK and hope the settlement is quicker than 12 weeks - could be well into the holiday season.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bessie*



Diabalo said:


> Hi all,
> Many thanks for all of your kind words they have been much appreciated by my wife and I.
> We have now started trying to sort out the insurance, we are insured by Caravan Guard and our policy covers us for a replacement vehicle if the damage is 60% more than the lesser of the current insured value or the market value.
> I have had a verbal rough estimate this morning of £8000 clearly not enough to get a replacement but we have to see what the Caravan Guard assessor says. They have also said it could be at least 12 weeks to get the work completed.
> ...


Me and Drums could get it up to 60% if that's any help. 8)


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Glad to hear that you and your wife are OK after this horrific experience

I note that this was a new van. How long would you have to wait for a similar replacement? You should certainly consider claiming from the third party insurers (not your own company) the cost of hiring an equivalent vehicle. The escalating costs over an extended period will concentrate some minds and the insurers may take a pragmatic view and decide it would be to *their* benefit to replace the van sooner rather than later.

There is no reason why you should be deprived of the use of a van during the coming holiday season.

Hope all goes well


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry to have read this but glad you are all ok. If you have read the forums you will see I have damaged mine. I am insured with the same company.The actual Insurers are Sun Alliance. Talking from experience the problem usually is that the Motorhome dealers can carry out the Motorhome work ie removal replacement of fittings but at the end of the day it is a body shop who repair the vehicle.Just one bit of advice make sure you can have or inspect the body work before any interior is re fitted.I also emptied every single item out of my van including seat cushions. The reason for this I wanted to ensure they were stored correctly and nothing went missing.If you are in the fortunate position that your dealer is doing all of the work no problem. Hope everything goes ok in 7 days mine has not even been touched yet and the parts are 6 weeks minimum delivery.


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

hi,

Some crash, eh! Well, seems like you've done everything you could. I'm impressed with your control of the vehicle in the circumstances.

I've been in a couple of bad accidents and I know how time stands still. You haven't time to be scared. First, you can't believe it and by the time you do you realise you're eating reaction time. You deal with the vehicle, stop under control and your surprised you're still alive and grateful. Then you do a quick head count and check for broken bones. The vehicle comes way down the pecking order.

It's afterwards when you get time to think that all the questions come flooding in that you didn't think of at the time. 

Pusser raised an important point. Young healthy girls don't just black out, even old ones don't. Without being alarmist, as you clearly have the police and your insurance company behind you, but in case of problems with the young lady's insurance I would be inclined to want to know a few things in the light of her statement. Has she had blackouts before? Has she a history of epilepsy or diabetes? Was she using the phone? What does her blood test say was in her blood? What kind of shoes was she wearing? Okay, now is not the time to ask, first you need the reaction of her insurance company, but still, things to bear in mind.

On the other hand, it seems so cut and dried that it shouldn't be a problem. Just be sure, take nothing for granted when insurance companies and money is concerned.

Also, I think you did the right thing by writing it on here to clear your chest. By writing it, you had to go over it in your mind again, thus reinforcing your memory of events. When the shocks over and your pulse has returned to normal, re-write it in the cold light of day with a nice cup of tea.

Hope it all works out, and glad your both alright.
desertsong


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We are so pleased to hear that you are both okay. Sounds like you had a very lucky escape. Good driving skills saved the day.

I have posted on this site before about motorway accidents so can I please just add again. If you are involved or see and accident on a motorway, no matter how hard it may be do not go onto the carriageway until the police declare the scene safe. If you are involved get your family and yourself behind the crash barrier as soon as possible.

As a Medic 1 Doctor I have seen so many people injured by not following this simple rule. It's hard, but I have sat in my vehicle being first on-scene waiting knowing how critical time is. But remember the first rule of First Aid.....Look out for your own safety...don't become an other victim.

Regards 

Stewart


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry to read of your accident Dane. It sounded quite horrific. I think we have some of the worst roads in the UK here in the SE, especially having to contend with all the foreign drivers who have just come off the ferries or out of the tunnel. 

I had a very traumatic experience in May 2001 when not one but 2 tyres burst, not at the same time, on a journey home to Kent from Yorkshire. The case wasn't settled until May year. The tyre company eventually admitted liability (they had fitted the wrong tyres) but the claim had to go to Court as they disputed the amount claimed. The damage to my vehicle, a 19' long American Bigfoot on a Ford 5.8 litre engine , amounted to £9,000. 

I already had a chronic neck and back condition from a car accident in 1987 that left me with permanent injuries. In the first incident with the burst tyre, I was travelling at 60 mph on the A1. I sustained a further whiplash injury when I lost control of the M/C when the nearside rear tyre burst. I eventually finished spinning round and was stopped by the crash barrier on the central reservation. Fortunately no other vehicles were involved. If the crash barrier had not been there I hate to think what the consequences might have been. 

The second tyre went at the junction of the M25 and A12. That wasn't so traumatic as this time it was the outside tyre and I was only doing 50 mph. I was able to steer onto the the left hand grass verge. I was then brought home by Green Flag lorry.

Although my phyical injuries were not nearly as bad as those I sustained in 1987, I was far more mentally traumatised. I was seen by a psychologist and counselling was suggested. I poo hooed the suggestion but eventually had to go along with it before my claim was settled. I was very sceptical but must admit that the 6 sessions I had were of some help. Writing it all down as you have done does help too in my opinion. 

I don't want to be Job's Comforter but I had to wait 18 months for Barrons to replace a warped door on a Burstner I bought from Herne Bay that was under warranty. We did have some very good cups of coffee though from them when we used to visit to check on the situation! 

Wishing you a speedy recovery and conclusion and don't forget to claim for your loss of amenity while you are without an M/C.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Glad you are ok and that you had the good sense to insure with a recognised motorhome insurance company. Many people look to save money but if you are with a good company they will help you out. We had a bump in our new van before xmas and it was all repaired by New Year thanks to the prompt service of our dealer and insurance company (Safeguard).
Be grateful you have a British van where hopefully parts can be sourced easily. We didn't attempt replacement on ours as it would take 6 months for parts from France (at least). A quality company like Barons will do a good job so at least you went to the right places for your van.

Good luck on repairs ..make sure the chasis is ok too as this causes a right off if damaged.

Good luck and glad you are safe
Chris


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok all,

We are doing the form filling now for the insurance claim.

With a no fault claim has anyone got any knowledge on hiring a motorhome whilst repairs are being carried out or going for loss of use.

How on earth do you quantify loss off use?


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

If you are with caravan Guard you will have paid £35 extra premium for the option. I did not but was not offered it anyway. Otherwise I would suggest you will be claiming from 3rd parties.


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

Diabalo said:


> Ok all,
> How on earth do you quantify loss off use?


Do you know if your van is going to be repaired yet and if so how long it will be off the road?

Your claim for hire/loss of use will be against the other drivers insurance and not your own. If you have legal expenses cover with your own policy they should handle the claim for you.

You should claim the reasonable cost of use of a similar vehicle or financial compensation for inconvenience or loss of holiday If you have to deal with the matter personally I suggest you try to get in touch with someone fairly senior at the other driver's insurance company and explain that you will be without your new van for some weeks and make sure they know this will be quite an expensive claim. Hopefully they will make some reasonable proposal that will be in both your interests. They will wish to know if you have any claims for personal injuries. You may also need to claim for diminution in value of the van as it is so new.

Hope this is of some help. Good luck

Graham


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

desertsong said:


> Young healthy girls don't just black out, even old ones don't


Really? Never? Don't you think that's perhaps just a teeny weeny bit judgemental and overstated? If it were my daughter and she'd blacked out, I wouldn't appreciate the cynicsm. And I presume that if she was yours, you wouldn't either.

Of course it's possible that simply she wasn't paying attention, but come on - let the accident be investigated and the facts will most likely come out. Making sweeping statements never helped anything apart from imagination.

Dougie.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Grumpyman,

I don't recall getting offered the facility either.

Graham,

I do have non insured loss cover and have been filling out the claim today, one of the points is around loss of use and I was trying to find out what is a reasonable amount to claim for it.

Due to the damage and parts needed I have been told it will be at least 3 months work. Hiring an equivalent MH for 3 months works out to over £6000. Again I do not want to hire one only to get in to a long protracted argument trying to get my money back.

I need to speak to my insurer to get some guidance I think, not that they was much help last time.

I have been old it's not a good idea to get into conversation with the 3rd parties insurance company. But if anyone knows differently please let me know.


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

I was very sorry to read what happened.

I'm in a similar posotion to you now in that I am trying to recover losses from the 3rd party who knocked me off my motorbike a few weeks ago. It's frustrating and time consuming, but it will sort itself out in the end if you make some good decisions now. Fortunately, I have a legal background and have worked in the insurance industry for years.

I don't know if your insurance included uninsured loss protection or not, but if it did, you ought to let them know you will be claiming under it. They will then make decisions on who will handle it for you. You can also use your legal protection on your car or house policy if they have it too. The uninsured losses you have suffered will range from your policy excess to loss of use of the vehicle to emotional distress (if applicable) to time and trouble and petty expenses. Your insurance will appoint someone to claim against the third party insurers for these on your behalf. 

If you don't have this cover, then you should consider appointing a solictor to represent you to recover these losses. The cost of the solicitors is added to your claim and paid for by the other side. If you choose the right firm, you will not have to pay anything towards the prosecution of your claim because it will be handled under a conditional fee agreement under which the solicitor pays an insurance premium against the risk of losing any case and therefore losing the ability to recover fees from the other side.

On the basis of what you have said here, I would imagine there are plenty of solicitors who would bite your hand off to represent you for free. I can recommend one if you wish. 

Some insurance companies will only respond to a claim when presented with paid bills. Others will pay more attention and work with you to ensure your bills are kept to a minimum. To avoid the possibility of not recovering any expenses therefore, you should act as though uninsurered and, with your solicitor, request the third party to fund your replacement vehicle hire.

I hope this is useful. If you would like some extra help or anything specific, please send me an email or PM. We could even meet up. After all, I'm only round the corner...


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

You need to start with the commercial cost of hire and base your claim on this. You do of course have to mitigate your claim to a reasonable amount in your circumstances and if you would not have used your van continuously during this period you should reduce the claim accordingly.

Unfortunately you will have to pay the cost of hire up front and claim back from the TP insurers unless you can get them to give authority direct to the hire company. This is why it is important to get in dialogue with the TP insurers as quickly as possible so that they are aware of the extent of the problem.

There is nothing to prevent you speaking to the TP insurers - someone has to  . However since you have un-insured loss cover they or their solicitors should do this on your behalf


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We echo all the sentiments voiced and are glad you are all ok - fingers crossed on a swift satisfactory conclusion to the claim


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

It is more than 4 years since I dealt with similar matters and I may be out of touch 8O 

This would presumably be a County Court small claim where costs would not be recoverable by either side unless a personal injury claim is made by you or your passengers. A conditional fee (no win - no fee) arrangement would not therefore be attractive to solicitors

Do you have a sore neck? :wink:


----------



## bill (May 10, 2005)

It may be of interest to contributors to this post to hear the results of a recent "no fault" claim I submitted. Briefly, an elderly gentleman tried to drive round me at a petrol station and clipped my rear off side corner. Thankfully this was nowhere near the scale of the subject of this thread.

I submitted a claim via the RAC Legal Services for:

My Excess £120.00
Inconvenience & distress £50.00
Fuel to and from dealer
(including second car for return journey)£34.00
M6 Toll charges for two vehicles £14.00
Total £218.00

The RAC replied saying that in the case of
a. Excess - this is recoverable.
b. Inconvenience and distress - this is not a recoverable head of claim and has been deemed so by the courts. It is impossible to quantify and therefore not allowed as a head of claim.
c. Fuel for motorhome and wife's car - Case law states that the miscellaneous expenses incurred in making the claim, such as fuel to the approved repairer, postage, photocopying, etc are not recoverable losses and a necessary part of making a claim. We have howerver put forward your documentation to the third parties insurers to see whether they are prepared to consider payment of this lose. 
d. M6 Toll road for two cars - As above this is a miscellaneous expense and whilst we have also forwarded the documentation for this loss should the third parties insurers refuse to consider the loss we would not take further action to pursue the same.

In this case the third parties insurers DID pay the full amount claimed except for the "Inconvenience and distress". All of us who have made this kind of claim are well aware that there can be a lot of this in making them. However, in my case I felt that it was not really worth pushing it only to get nowhere.

What I am trying to say is that it is worth claiming for every reasonable thing connected with the claim and let the claim recovery people sort it out. In my case it got me £48.18p I wouldn't otherwise have got. I make no apology for claiming the miscellaneous expenses, after all no proportion of this accident was attributable to me.

Long winded I know, but hope it gives some 'food for thought'.

Regards 

bill


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Fego,

Sorry to hear that you got knocked of your bike and hope you are well now.

I do have an appointed insurance company to recover un-insured losses and it is their forms I am having to fill in that are asking for amount to claim for loss of use and I want to get it right. 
I want to know was do I work out an amount for loss of use? Is there some sort of formula or will the insurance company come to a figure? 

Many thanks for the offer of help Fego I will keep you in mind.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your experience. I am glad you were only travelling at 50 mph.
I have to admit, we are what you might call plodders with our MA and now I know why we take it so carefully.

We often see MHs and caravans pass us doing 70 and more and your experience goes to prove how difficult they are to control in an emergency.

Good luck on getting it repaired and if it is too bad try to get it replaced. I had a nasty bang in our car last year (Not my fault, shunted as well) and I have been very careful driving ever since


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

This is just an afterthought seeing 2kias van picture which must be close to the limit of 65% of wheelbase for rear overhang. (or it could be camera angle) Diabalos van has the largest overhang of that particular range.

Isn't likely that it is this feature that makes it hard to control in a shunt?

Whereas my panel van has a wheel in each corner and is likely to be more stable. For instance I can drive past lorries at high speed close to or typically national Express coaches pass me close to without much induced wobble at all.

Regards Frank


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

A very good point Frank, for sure yours would be more stable due to the lower C of G and less over hang at the rear. I suppose the plus with a lot of overhang is that the axel and suspension have more protection in a rear end accident as it was the main chassis members running the length of the Van took the full impact, had I been in a van with not much overhang I do believe the damage would have been significantly greater.

I must try an attach some photos for you all to see, site keeps telling me they are too large, I need to compress them down.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi if you don't have a resizer here is a free one i use >>>pixresizer<<<

olley


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice one olley, downloaded and installed, need to work out how to use then will post pickies


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Bessie accident damage pictures

The rear end does not look too bad as the main chassis members running from front to back took the full impact, the corsa went under the main rear panel so this has not to much damage. The cross member that joins the two is damaged and pushed the spare up into the floor.

The front nearside passenger door and door sill will need replacing.

The biggest problem as I see it is between the passenger door and gas bottle locker. The locker can be replaced but the main side panel is split showing the insulation and as you can see from the internal photograph the main floor also has a big crack in it.
The rest is a new bumper and head light and rear/side skirts.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Frank
You do have a point about the overhang but I find the van is very stable particularly as we have upgraded the rear springs. Far more stable than our Sorento and twin axle caravan was, which used to frighten the life out of us when the coaches passed. It hardly moves at all. The overhang is 58% which is just below the legal limit of 60%.
We checked that when we bought it. Mind you, the camera angle is not good!!!!


----------



## Fego (Nov 27, 2006)

Diabalo said:


> Fego,
> 
> ...asking for amount to claim for loss of use and I want to get it right.
> I want to know was do I work out an amount for loss of use? Is there some sort of formula or will the insurance company come to a figure?


There isn't a straight forward formula to apply to loss of use claims really. There are two options. First to be provided with a hire vehicle whilst yours is not useable, preferably at the direct expense of the culpable insurer. Second is to not hire a replacement vehicle but negotiate a value which in some way reflects what it would have cost you had you had the vehicle, normally at a daily rate. In the case of the second option, I'd recommend plumbing for the same daily hire rate, but expect the TP to try and reduce the rate to reflect your actually usage patterns.

I'd recommend you discuss it with the Solicitors appointed to handle your uninsured losses. I'd also recommend you do it quickly, because the longer you delay your demand for a replacement vehicle, the easier it becomes for the TP to demonstrate how much use you haven't lost of it and reduce your indemnity accordingly.

As for any other items you should or shouldn't expect to be paid for (like hassle/inconvenience), there's a simple rule that applies... Don't ask, don't get :wink:


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Motorway Accident*

Bessie's gone, taken away by a salvage company 

Following our accident just over 4 weeks ago I have had confirmation today from Barrons Kent that it is a total loss.

I am now waiting to find out what sum the insurance company (Caravan Guard) is going to offer being it is an old for new policy.

The van was only 10 weeks old with 296 miles on the clock so hopefully it will be very near the amount we paid or am I being too optimistic.

Will keep you posted on the outcome.

Dane

PS Look out for a Bessacarr E435 going cheap it may be my repaired jobbie.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I hope you do get a good settlement and I would think it should be for the full amout you paid given its age. You will be better of with this out come that having the old van repaired as well. 

Happy hunting for a new van.

Richard...


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Good news that your van was written off, as it would never have been right if it had been repaired. You should definitively be entitled to a new van, like for like.
Good luck, hope it all turns out well.
Ken


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

SafeGuard will replace with a new one if it is less than 3 years old and has less than 15000 on the clock. I would have thought CaravanGuard would also

Dave

656


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

656 said:


> SafeGuard will replace with a new one if it is less than 3 years old and has less than 15000 on the clock. I would have thought CaravanGuard would also
> 
> Dave
> 
> 656


Dave do you know if they actually get you a new van or give the cash equivalent?


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

They replace with new. If they were to pay out cash, they would want to deduct the discount they get off of the cost of the van. The VAT would also be deducted because they claim the VAT back.

Dave

656


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

It will be interesting to see if they can still source a new Bessacarr E435 2006 model as they are on the new cab now.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Up to 2 years old and not exceeding 24,000 miles they replace the vehicle.Got to be honest when i saw the pictures i expected it to be written off. Wish they had done that with mine.


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Crikey, I've only just seen this thread, and was shocked to read it, we are glad you are all ok, no doubt down to what sounds like your superb driving skills. 

It sounds like a good thing the motorhome was written off, it really wouldnt have been the same, and you would have found it quite strange to drive after. Hopefully you will find now they have written off the MH that they will want to settle it all quite quickly.

We have some good and some not so good experience with insurance companies, firstly Kev was stationery behind a white van at traffic lights when the van decided to reverse over his motorbike (with him still on it) to let someone else through. Despite having several witnesses, a photo of the van driver and all his contact info (who admitted everything at the scene and even went to the bike garage with my husband straight after). The insurance company took forever and kept fobbing us off when we called only to tell us after a year they couldnt trace the driver so the loss was uninsured, classed automically Kev's fault because of this and he lost his protected ncb and his excess! And this was Carole nash - a specialist motorcycle insurer - definately not acting in Kev's best interests.

The good story was Sainsbury's - in January last year Kev (yes he has been a tad unlucky of late) hit a ptach of black ice on an ungritted road and crashed my beautiful MGF, splitting the side open like a tin of sardines. Luckily he was ok, but sainsburys wrote the car off and I had a cheque within 3 weeks. On this occasion they asked me for the value of the car, so I found the highest and they paid it! Very reasonable.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Good news at last, I have had confirmation from Barrons that the Insurance company (caravan Guard)has put in an order for a new replacement Bessacarr E435 for us.
They have had to order the new 07 model as they are unable to get a 06 van as we had before.

I must say I do prefer the interior woodwork in the 06 model, the 07 is lighter but I will get used to it.

Does anyone know if the Taylormade external windscreen covers for the 06 model fit the new 07 van, if not I will sell mine (used twice) and get one for the new van.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Have you tried claiming on the Insurance for the screens as this is part of your loss.I would expect to leave the old with the van and they supply new.
Does anyone know if the Taylormade external windscreen covers for the 06 model fit the new 07 van, if not I will sell mine (used twice) and get one for the new van.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*accident*

good luck dane.........glad everyone's ok....soon be back on the road ...hopefully..........kind regards slaphead :wink:


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Grumpyman,

As they were not supplied with van I assumed that it would not be possible to claim for them.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Your policy should cover your Van and equipment I am not saying I am 100% but I would be telling them this is part of the claim.Don't ask them they will tell you no worth a try as due to the accident they are no use to you and why should you be put out.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*replacement van*

Greetings,

Pleased you got sorted Diabalo, best of luck with the new van, I would inquire about the screens as you had them fitted to the old van and can no longer be used, you need some for the new ones.

Keep us informed.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Did you get your now vehicle sorry if this is shown some where stillawaiting the return of mine.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Grumpyman

Picking up the new Bessie on Friday. Looking forward to getting away at weekends and our forthcomming trip to Loire in June.

I hope that you are reunited with yours ASAP.

Dane


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Diabalo said:


> Hi Grumpyman
> 
> Picking up the new Bessie on Friday. Looking forward to getting away at weekends and our forthcomming trip to Loire in June.
> 
> ...


Wishing you safe and happy journeys in your new beasty and you can now put the last couple of months behind you and you have come out of it with a wicked afterdinner speech for future use.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Yipeeeeeeeeeee.

We picked up our replacement Bessacarr E435 today. It's on the new X2/50 Chassis and it is much better than the old one. It's quiter, a more powerfull and smother engine, the brakes are better and the handling is much improved with the wider wheelbase.

Off to the New forest next week for a few days to try it out.

This will be my last post on this thread i'ts time to put it to bed, many thanks for all the kind thoughts and good wishes.

Stay safe all and have fun

Dane


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Before this does go to bed I wish you much safer and happier journeys than you had in the last one. I thought your description of the new FIat was somewhat understated. 8O


----------

